# الحب ام الصداقه؟(ميرنا-artamiss)



## artamisss (24 مارس 2006)

*ما الفرق بين الصداقة والحب 
الحب والصداقة لهما اختلافات :

الأختلاف الأول :
الصداقة لا تنتهي ... فصديق اليوم هو صديق الغد :114ev: 
أما الحب فيمكن أن ينتهي ولا يعود ... 
فمن نحبه مرة ثم ننساه لا نحبه مرة أخرى ...
هذه هي الصداقة شجرة صلبة 00
وهكذا هو الحب وردة في غابة شجر 00


الأختلاف الثاني :
الصداقة يمكن أن تصبح حبا ... بل هي غالبا ما تبدأ بذلك :36_1_66: 
لكن الحب لا يمكن أن يتحول إلى صداقة ... 
ولا يمكن أن يصبح الحبيب مجرد صديق ....
فمن نحبه نريده لنا وحدنا ... 
أما الصديق فهو للجميع .....



الأختلاف الثالث :
الصداقة درجات ....
فيها من الواحد الى الالف مليون ....
فقد تجد صديقا مقربا ... وآخر أقل قربا ... وثالث بالكاد تذكره ...
والقريب اليوم قد يصبح بعيد في الغد او العكس ....
هذه المعادلة لا توجد في عالم الحب ...
فالحب لا يتجزء ... ولا درجات فيه ...
هو درجة واحدة فقط فأما تحب أو لا تحب ....:36_3_22: 
....................



همسة ::36_33_7: 
الغريب أن الصداقة في الغالب تستمر 
أما المحبة وهي أشد من الصداقة تنتهي ...
وإن دل على شيئ فإنما يدل على شيئ واحد ...
أن الحب أنتهى بزمننا هذا وإن بقي اسمه ورسمه ....


وأخيرا ....:11_1_211v: 
قيل عن الصديق :
سلام على الدنيا اذا لم يكن بها ....
صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا ...... 

وقيل عن الحب ::291ep: 
وبي من هوى ليلى الذي لو أبثه ...
جماعة أعدائي .. بكت لي عيونها 
أرى النفس عن ليلى أبت أن تطيعني ...
فقد جن من وجدي بليلى جنونها *


----------



## mony_05 (24 مارس 2006)

الله بجد احلي موضوع قريته علي الفرق بين الصداقه والحب فعلا جميل بجد ملوش حل
واحنا بجد المفروض نشكر ربنا انه مدينا الحكمة ان احنا نقدر نميز الاصدقاء عن الاصحاب
بجد فعلا الموضوع رائع وانا مشهعرف اضيف اي حاجة عن اللي انتي كاتباه يا ديانا بجد رائع


----------



## blackguitar (24 مارس 2006)

*الصداقه مشاعر قويه صادقه هاديه لا يجود بها غيرة وهذا احد اسباب بقائها*

*اما الحب فهو شعور آخر صعب ان يتبدل او يتحول ولا يساوم عليه*

*موضوع جميل اوى اوى يا دودى*


----------



## +Dream+ (24 مارس 2006)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا ديانا* 



*



الصداقة لا تنتهي ... فصديق اليوم هو صديق الغد :114ev:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## artamisss (24 مارس 2006)

يااااااااااااااااااا مش مصدقه  نفسى مونى  بنفسه رد   واول واحد كمان  سبقت  صاحبك  لاول مرة  ههههههههه
 يعنى كلكوا  بتفضلوا الصداقه عن الحب 
مممممممممم  ايه رئيكو نعمل استبيان  عن الموضوع دة  ولا بلاش
:heat:


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 مارس 2006)

بصي بقة ياديانا 
انا عن راي الصداقة حاجة والحب حاجة علشان انا مقدرش اعيش من غير اصدقاء سواء بنات او ولاد وممكن اموت كمان لو ماليش صحاب او اصدقاء
وبالنسبة للحب برضة منقدرش نستغنى عنة لانه نفس وحاجة بتبقى ناقصة 
ومنقدرش نجيب حاجة على حاجة ابدا ونقول انهو افضل لاننامحتاجين الحاجتين دول في حياتنا جدا


----------



## artamisss (25 مارس 2006)

انا اقصد هنا يا يرامى  يعنى الفروق بين الاتنين 
 يعنى  علشان فى ناس كتير قوى تقول الحب ممكن يتحول  لصداقه ولا لاء 
طب الصداقه ممكن تتحول  لحب ولا لاء 
هو ده غرضى توضيح الاتنين معانهم  ومفهومهم  بس
:36_1_11:


----------



## Mena (25 مارس 2006)

اعتقد ان الواحد ميعرفش يعمل صداقة الا اذا كان بيحب .


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> انا اقصد هنا يا يرامى يعنى الفروق بين الاتنين
> يعنى علشان فى ناس كتير قوى تقول الحب ممكن يتحول لصداقه ولا لاء
> طب الصداقه ممكن تتحول لحب ولا لاء
> هو ده غرضى توضيح الاتنين معانهم ومفهومهم بس
> :36_1_11:


 
طيب الحب الي صداقة بيبقى الى حد ما في مشاعر كاذبة لان اية اللي بيخلي الحب ينتهي اكيد مشكلة فابيبقو بيضحكو على بعض او ممكن يكونو فعلا لسة صحاب بس هانقول نجاح الصحوبية بيبقى 30 % 
لكن الصداقة الى حب اكيد بيحصل وبعتقد ان الاعجاب لو اتحول لصداقه قبل الحب مفيد جدا علشان فترة الدراسة بينهم تزيد وبعدين يتحول ل حب ولو عايزاني اوضح قوليلي وضح اكتر


----------



## artamisss (25 مارس 2006)

طب كويس انت عارف من نفسك انه عاوز توضيح  وضح بقى علشان الناس تفهم وتتعظ قبل ماتدخل  اى تجربه :36_33_2:


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

الــصــداقــة


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2006)

*بس فى مشكله الصادقه ممكن تقلب بحب*


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

لا 

كلامك دة مش واضح

لان كون مثلا انى صديقك فدة معناة انى بحبك وبخاف عليكى يعنى بحبك

بس مش بحبك حب عاطفى بل حب صديق لصديقتة 

ودة فرق كبير جداجدا

بين الصداقة والحب

الصداقة فهى حب لاثنين يهتموا لامر بعضهم

الحب فهو الحب العاطفى والجسدى والمعنوى

وفارق كبير بين الالثنين

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2006)

*بردو متقدرش تمنع انى ممكن صداقه تقلب بحب *


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

> بردو متقدرش تمنع انى ممكن صداقه تقلب بحب



اكيد مقدرش

دة لو قصد سؤالك انى مقدرش امنع ان الصداقة تنقلب لحب عاطفى

بس انا جاوبت على السؤال بانسبة لايهما افضل


----------



## artamisss (25 مارس 2006)

مممممممم يعنى يا مايكل  انت هنا  بتفضل الصداقه عن الحب  صح
يعنى بترفض الحب ولا ايه  ؟
وانتى يا ميرنا هل معنى كلامك انك بترفضى الصداقه بين الجنسين  من الاساس؟
 وبعدين  هل احنا اصلا نقدر نعيش من   غير حب فى حياتنا  سواء حب صداقه او حب بين اتنين:36_3_13:


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> وانتى يا ميرنا هل معنى كلامك انك بترفضى الصداقه بين الجنسين  من الاساس؟




*مش قوى بس بحدود او مش اى واحد بمعنى اصح يبقى صديقى ولد لكن بنت عادى*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مارس 2006)

اولا احب احييكي علي الموضوع الجميل يا ديانا 

وده مش موضوع هام وبس لا اكتر شوية 

الصداقة اجمل حاجة في الدنيا اني تحسي اني انسان بيشاركك مشاكلك وتفكيرك في بعض الاحيان وتاخدي منه المشورة وافكار جديد 

يفرق عن الحبيب اللي ممكن يتعامل معاكي بحذر وخوفه عليكي يبقي عائق لتقدمك 

الصديق دايما معاكي مش بيقولوا الصديق في وقت الضيق :friends: 

الصديق مش بيتخلي عنك ابدا ومش بيزعل بسهولة عن تجربة :uhh 

ممكن الصديق يبقي حبيب :36_3_17:  لو كيبويد حب يصيده :new6: 

بس مش ممكن الحبيب يبقي صديق :291ep: 

الحب شئ عظيم طبعا بس الصداقة اعلي منه في نظري لم تكون مبنية صح ومتاسسه 

وبعدين انتي بتقولي في صديق نكاد لانذكره او بعيد 

ده غلط ده مش يبقي صديق ده يبقي صاحب وفيه فرق كبير 

ركزي يا دودو :smil15: 



> وبعدين هل احنا اصلا نقدر نعيش من غير حب فى حياتنا سواء حب صداقه او حب بين اتنين



استحالة نعيش من غير حب وده رائ

الحب هو الطاقة الغير مرائية اللي بتدفعنا لمزيد من النجاح حتي لو كان حب الذات عند بعض الاشخاص

الحب ضرورة قصوي 

الله احبنا لذلك بذل ابنه الوحيد 

الله محبة :16_14_21: 

كل حاجة بالحب اتوجدت الحب ضرورة قصوي وملحة في حياة الانسان سواء حب اصدقاء او حب بين اثنين وربنا يديم المحبة :Flower:


----------



## artamisss (25 مارس 2006)

احييك  يا مينا على رئيك دة  :36_33_2:  كلنا  نحيىى  مينااااااااااااااااا
وووووووووووووووووووووووةةةة:240ql:


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 مارس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> طيب الحب الي صداقة بيبقى الى حد ما في مشاعر كاذبة لان اية اللي بيخلي الحب ينتهي اكيد مشكلة فابيبقو بيضحكو على بعض او ممكن يكونو فعلا لسة صحاب بس هانقول نجاح الصحوبية بيبقى 30 %
> لكن الصداقة الى حب اكيد بيحصل وبعتقد ان الاعجاب لو اتحول لصداقه قبل الحب مفيد جدا علشان فترة الدراسة بينهم تزيد وبعدين يتحول ل حب ولو عايزاني اوضح قوليلي وضح اكتر


 
اولا انا مش مع اي حد ابدا اللي بيرفض الصداقة الحميمة بين الولد والبنت ولازم نفرق بين التجارب الفاشلة والحياة العامة مش علشان عشنا تجربة وحشة نكرة كل البنات او العكس 
دة اسلوب غلط في الحياة وبيؤدي في الاخر الى...... لازم نتعلم من تجاربنا ونكون اكثر خبرة ونتعلم من اخطائنا مش عيب اننا نتعلم والتعليم عمرة ماكان ابدا ببلاش ......المهم
بالنسبة للصداقة بين الولد والبنت اية العيب انها تكوت بداية حب او تتحول حب اعتقد انة بينجح بعد كدة لان فترة الصداقة او الدراسة اتكونت حلو ولو مش لاقو في بعض انهم ممكن ينفعو لبعض خلاص زي ماهما صحاب من غير ماحد يجرح تاني 
لكن مش لازم كل صداقة تتحول لحب لان الطرفين فعلا بيبقو محتاجين واحد من الجنس التاني يقدر يشكيلة همة زي مابيقولو او يكون هو اللي بيقدر يفضفض معاه ودة مش يمنع يتحول لحب برضة 
لكن بالنسبة لاستمرار الصداقة بعد حب انا بقول انها مش بتستمر بنفس الصدق او بتبقى حاجة قليلة نسبيا لكن مش صعبة موجودة عادي بس مش لاي شخصيات 
واخيرا 
مش عيب ابدا ان تتحول الصداقة لحب طالما حفظو بعض واعجبوا بشخصيات بعض ودرسو بعض وكل طرف في خلال فترة الصداقة قدر يعرف التاني صح من غير اي كذب 
لكن مش لازم كل صداقة تتحول لحب لاسباب  ترتبط بيهم او بطرف واحد مثلا
والحب هو صداقة اكبر او الصداقة الاسمى والاعلى في الوجود....:36_3_18:


----------



## artamisss (26 مارس 2006)

بصراحه  لسانى  يعجز عن الحديث امام كلامكم الرائع ده:36_3_16:


----------



## Bin_Rodi (29 مارس 2006)

انا أفضل الحب على الصداقة لانه بيبقى اقوى تأثيرا 
يعنى بنشوف الولد يسيب صاحبه و يرتبط ببنت و يحبها و تبقى مراته و تبقى علاقته معاها قوية
بنشوف البنت بتسيب صاحبتها و تروح لجوزها و علاقتها تبقى اقوى معاه

حد شاف واحد ساب مراته عشان صاحبه؟؟ أو واحدة سابت جوزها عشان صاحبتها؟؟
حد شاف واحدة علاقتها بصاحبتها أقوى و انقى من علاقتها بجوزها؟؟
حد شاف واحد علاقته بأصدقائه أقوى من علاقته بمراته؟؟

هاتقولوا فى ناس كده ؟؟ هاقلكم اصلا هما مش بيحبوا بعض الراجل و مراته او الست و جوزها انما انا بتكلم عن العلاقة السوية اللى قايمة على الحب و التفاهم و التعاون


----------



## artamisss (2 أبريل 2006)

يعنى  المعظم بيفضل الصداقه  عن الحب 
 طب هنا بقى عاوزة اسئل سؤال   ايه الفرق بين جرح الصديق  وجرح الحبيب؟ وليه جرح الحبيب بيبقى اقوى ؟:36_22_25:


----------



## Bin_Rodi (2 أبريل 2006)

> طب هنا بقى عاوزة اسئل سؤال ايه الفرق بين جرح الصديق وجرح الحبيب؟ وليه جرح الحبيب بيبقى اقوى ؟


 
أجابة السؤال الاول هى مفتاح اجابة السؤال التانى
جرح الصديق بيبقى اقل أثرا من جرح الحبيب لان العلاقة بتبقى مش أقوى مع الصديق 
أنما الجرح اللى يؤلم اكتر هو اللى جاى من القريب اللى هو ظبعا الحبيب لأنه أقرب من الصديق


----------



## artamisss (2 أبريل 2006)

بس بيتهايئلى برضه  ان الصداقه  قويه  واكيد جرحها  قوى دة انسان كان اخوك او اختك فى كل حاجه  عارف عنك كل حاجه  :36_22_25:


----------



## answer me muslims (3 أبريل 2006)

انا بالنسبه لى اعز الصداقه جدا لان مش هيبقا فى خناقات ودوشه وقرف وقفل السكه والكلام ده كله التلقيه فى مساله الحب والحب اخرة ياما منيل بنيله ياما منيل بنيله اما الصداقه فهى بتفضل كثيرا وكثيرا وممكن للابد


----------



## artamisss (3 أبريل 2006)

مممم  تصدقوا فعلا  الصداقه اجمل من الحب


----------



## Michael (3 أبريل 2006)

مش بقولك ياارطميش

كلامك صح 100 % يا انسر

ربنا يكمل بقية جنس الرجالة بعقلهم

هههههههههههه

سلام ونعمة


----------



## artamisss (3 أبريل 2006)

هو صحيح الصداقه افضل  بس لما تكون  بقى كمان بين الاحباب  تبقى فعلا  قمه  ال حب  والصداقه  والموضوع  دة  بيبقى مع  الازواج اكتر   وبيخلى علاقاتهم ممتازة  وناجحه  100%


وبعدين  خد هنا  يا مايكل  ايه مالهم جنس البنات بقى  عقلهم ناقص ولا ايه   شكلك كدة عاوز  تبقى شبه  ده :309xe:  انت وانسر


----------



## answer me muslims (4 أبريل 2006)

اه بقا وصلنا لمرحله التهديد لا انا مش بخاف وهفضل اقول رائى والحقيقه بكل صراحه:263na:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 أبريل 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*انا *





*بفضل*















*الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*


----------



## Michael (4 أبريل 2006)

وانا معاك يا انسر


مفيش خوف 
وهفضل انا كمان اقول راى بصراحة

انا منتكلش وان اتكلنا
منتبلعش 

وان اتبلعنا منتهضمش
وان اتهضمنا 
ما نسلكش
وان انسلكنا

مصرخ فى الزور 
ومنسكتش

هههههههههههههه


----------



## artamisss (4 أبريل 2006)

مش لاقى  تعليق  غير فيلم ال كيف    بتاع المخدرات  اللى تقوله  
 عجبت لك  يا زمن :190vu: 
 عامه ا نا  مابفرضش  رأيى  على حد  واللى عاوز  يحب  يحب اللى عاوز يكره  يكرة     خلاص
 خلصت   توته توته فرغت الحدوته   
ودى اخر مرة هانزل فيها  مواضيع عن الحب   والصداقه


----------



## artamisss (19 يونيو 2006)

* انا حبيت  اظهر الموضوع تانى على الصفحات الاولى للركن هنا علشان يبقى  فيه تواصل بينه وبين موضوع  الصداقه بين الجنسين  لللاخت جويس *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> *ما الفرق بين الصداقة والحب *
> *الحب والصداقة لهما اختلافات :*
> 
> *الأختلاف الأول :*
> ...


 



*حلو ياديانا الموضوع ده*
*واظن بردو ان الصداقة نوع من الحب بين البشر*


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*الفرق بين الصداقة والحب*

بمعنى ... هل يمكن أن يكون الحبيب صديقا ً؟ والصديق حبيبا ً؟ 

الجواب هو نعم ! 

لكن الحب والصداقة يختلفان 

وإليكم التفصيل 

الصداقة لاتنتهي ! فصديق اليوم قد يبقى صديق الغد 
أما الحب فإنه عندما يرحل ! لا يعود 
والذي نحبه مرة ثم ننساه ..لانحبه مرة أخرى 
هكذا هي الصداقة ! شجرة صلبة 
تمر بجميع الفصول وتبقى صامدة ! 
طالما هناك من يرويها 
وهكذا هو الحب ! وردة محاطة بالأشواك 
وردة لاتشرب إلا من الكأسين معاً 
الصداقة يمكن أن تصبح حباً .. بل هي غالبا ما تبدأ كذلك 
لكن الحب لايمكن أن يتحول إالى صداقة ! 
ولا يمكن أن يصبح الحبيب مجرد صديق 
ومن نحبه ! نريده لنا وحدنا ! 
أما الصديق ! فهو للجميع 
الصداقة درجات ! تبدأ من القاعدة وتنتهي عند القمة 
تبدأ من الرقم ( 1 ) وتنتهي حيث اللانهاية 
فقد تجد صديقا مقرباً ! وآخر اقل قرباً ! وثالثاً بالكاد تذكره 
والقريب اليوم قد يصبح بعيداً في الغد ! أو العكس 
هذه الفرضيات لاتوجد في معادلة الحب 
فالحب لا بتجزأ ! ولادرجات فيه 
هو درجـة واحدة فقط 
ولايقبل التحليق إلا عالياً 
أو يرفض الإبحار 
ولا يمكن ان تحـب انسانا ثم يقل حبك له 
الحب لايقبل أنصاف الحلول 
إما ان يكون قوياًً 
أو ينتهي 
إلى الأبد


واخيـــــــــــــــــــــرا 
لاتأسف على صديق خانك ولاتحزن على حبيب كاذب لانهما مثل الحديد المطلي بالذهب يصدأ بعد زوا ل القشره


----------



## Fadie (7 أكتوبر 2006)

> لاتأسف على صديق خانك ولاتحزن على حبيب كاذب لانهما مثل الحديد المطلي بالذهب يصدأ بعد زوا ل القشره


 
الجملة دى جميلة


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*انتو مش بتختارو غير الكئابه وتقولو حلوه يساتر منبع كئابه المنتدى ده *


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أكتوبر 2006)

> واخيـــــــــــــــــــــرا
> لاتأسف على صديق خانك ولاتحزن على حبيب كاذب لانهما مثل الحديد المطلي بالذهب يصدأ بعد زوا ل القشره


 
*بحاول اعمل كدا فعلا*

*بس موضوع ممتاز يا ميرنا *

*احييكي عليه*


----------



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2006)

> فالحب لا بتجزأ ! ولادرجات فيه
> هو درجـة واحدة فقط




موضوع جميل  حبوبة

مرسي ليكي


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*الهى يارب ياخدنى بتحاول طيب يخويه خليك حاول طول عمرك *


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*العفو يا اروجه على ايه *


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *الهى يارب ياخدنى بتحاول طيب يخويه خليك حاول طول عمرك *


 
*انتي لسه مش فاهمة اللي حصل يا ميرنا :smil13: *

*ماهي دي المشكلة اللي مريت بيها*


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انتي لسه مش فاهمة اللي حصل يا ميرنا :smil13: *
> 
> *ماهي دي المشكلة اللي مريت بيها*


 
*كنت متاكده بامانه يا مينا انى فيها الموضوع ده :ranting: *


----------



## Fadie (7 أكتوبر 2006)

لاء مش كأبة بس معناها حلو و عجبنى


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*ماشى يعم هعديها *


----------



## Fadie (7 أكتوبر 2006)

> *ماشى يعم هعديها*


 
لا بقى متعديهاش :ranting:


----------



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*بلاش جر شكل معايه *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> واخيـــــــــــــــــــــرا
> لاتأسف على صديق خانك ولاتحزن على حبيب كاذب لانهما مثل الحديد المطلي بالذهب يصدأ بعد زوا ل القشره



موضوع رائع يا ميرنا 
ومفيد جدا جدا جدا والمقولة دى احسن حاجة اتقالت فى الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*يعنى الموضوع كله مفهوش غير دى اى المنتدى الغريب ده *


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 أكتوبر 2006)

بالنسبة للكلمة اللي كل المنتدى عاجباة 
عايز حد من اللي فاهمها كويس يشرحهالي؟؟


----------



## tina_tina (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*الموضوع بجد حلو*
*بس الاحلى انك تحتفظ بالاصدقاء كاصدقاءولكن*
*لو فى مسير هغير الموضوع بحب تاكد اولا لئلا تخسر الصديق للابد*


----------



## free_adam (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*وجهان لعملة واحدة*

*اولا : اشكرك يا ميرنا علي موضوعك دة و احب اعلق عليه....بصي يا ستي ...انا بصراحة مختلف معاكي لأني شايف ان الصداقة هي اللي ممكن تنتهي لكن الحب هوة اللي بيبقي....الصداقة و الحب وجهان لعملة واحدة يعني مش ينفع احب حد و بعد كدة منبقاش اصدقاء لأني شايف ان الحب هوة اللي بيحصل الأول بمعني انه انا لما بختار صديق مش بختاره الأول و بعد كدة ابتدي احبه ...بالعكس انا ممكن احب شخص معين في الأول و لما اكون متأكد من الحب دة ممكن نبقي اصدقاء بمعني الكلمة و الصداقة تيجي لوحدها كدة ....لكن بالفعل بيكون فيه صداقات بتنتهي و في الحالة دي بيكون ليها كذا سبب من ضمنها عدم اكتمال الحب او عدم وجود حب حقيقي بين الأتنين و بالتالي محدش فيهم بيقدر ياخد التاني علي عيوبه و من هنا مش بيتقفوا مع بعض و مش بيقدروا يكملوا الصداقة دي ...و سبب تاني هوة ان طرفي الصداقة دي واخدين بعض مصلحة يعني بردة الصداقة مش قايمة علي الحب من الأول و بالتالي بتنهار *
*و معلش بختلف معاكي في حته تانيه و هي ان ( *ومن نحبه ! نريده لنا وحدنا)لو اللي بنحبة بنبقي عايزينه لينا لوحدنا دة معناه اننا انانيين و الحب بردة مفيهوش انانية
و الحمد لله هاتفق معاكي في حاجة و هي ان الصداقات درجات و فعلا فيه ناس بيكونوا اصدقاء نقربين لينا أكتر من ناس تانيين
و الف شكر علي الموضوع.


----------



## ميرنا (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*بلعككس انتا لو حبيب خانك اوظلمك تفتكر مش هتنتهى القصه *

*خد بالك انا بقول صداقه مش اصحاب *
*لو اصحاب دى مصلحه وبيبقى مفروض عليا فى مدرسه او كليه يعنى الظروف فرضته عليا اما الصديق ده انا بختاره لعده مميزات اخلاصه طيبه قلبه محبته خوفه عليا والصداقه دى بنسبالى  اقوى من الحب لانها مش بنتهى الا لظروف معينه *
*لكن الحب سهل جداا ينتهى والاسهل حد يوقع بينكم *

*اما عن حب قبل صداقه ولو عجبنى اكمل معاه  دى صعبه  بلعكس صداقه بتنتهى بحب لانى من خلال صداقته معاه عرفته شخصيته كويس عيوب مميزات قربته منه عرفت بيفكر ازاى *

*لكن حب وبعد كده صداقه*
*هما شور اللى بيحبو بعض بيكونو اصدقاء لكن مش بتبتدى بحب وبعدين بيكونو اصدقاء صعبه بنسبالى*


----------



## free_adam (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*بصي يا ميرنا ...انا مش قصدي ان الواحد يحب واحد و لو عجبه يقوم يفكر انه يبقي صديق ليه...لالالالا...انا اقصد ان الواحد لو حب شخص ما نتيجة لمواقف معينه حصلت بينه و ظروف حقيقية اثبتت ان الشخص دة بيحبك في الحالة دي هتنشأ محبة بجد هيكون نتيجتها الطبيعية هي حدوث صداقة قايمة ع الحب و الصدق و الأخلاص *
*و معلش بردة هاختلف معاكي تاني:a82: في انك بتقولي (**لكن الحب سهل جداا ينتهى والاسهل حد يوقع بينكم *).....أحب اقولك ان لو فعلا من السهل جدا ان حد يوقع بين اتنين بيحبوا بعض ...أتأكدي مليون في الميه ان علاقتهم دي مكانتش حب لأنها لو حب بجد اكيد كل طرف هايسمع التاني كويس و مش حاجة سهلة جدا كدة زي مانتي بتقولي ان حد تاني يوقع بينهم لأن اللي بيحب بجد بيكون واثق في اللي بيحبه بجد و مش بيتلكك له و مستني يسمع اي كلمة من حد تاني عليه هاشان يفقده بالسرعة دي...لو حصل ان حد حب يوقع بين اتنين بيحبوا بعض ( لو بيحبوا بعض بجد يعني ) اكيد كل طرف هيسأل الطرف التاني عن الكلام اللي اتقال من الناس اللي عايزة توقع دي و مش بسهوله هايصدقهم ..........علي فكرة كل الكلام اللي بقوله دة علي اي اتنين اصدقاء مش شرط بين ولد و بنت.....

Thanx Alot


----------



## ميرنا (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*صدقنى الصداقه اعظم بكتير من الحب الحب ملوش وجود فى لحظه ممكن يختفى *

*انما الاصدقاء دائما وابدا مع بعض مش بيخسرو بعض لاتفه الاسباب*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> فالحب لا بتجزأ ! ولادرجات فيه
> هو درجـة واحدة فقط
> ولايقبل التحليق إلا عالياً
> أو يرفض الإبحار
> ...



موضوع جميل اوى يا مرمر  واخيرا دى جامده لزوم الكائبه بقي  :smil12:


----------



## free_adam (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *صدقنى الصداقه اعظم بكتير من الحب الحب ملوش وجود فى لحظه ممكن يختفى *
> 
> *انما الاصدقاء دائما وابدا مع بعض مش بيخسرو بعض لاتفه الاسباب*


 
*انا عن نفسي كان ليا صداقات مع ناس و حصل ان الصداقات دي راحت ....دة لأن أغلبها كان غير موفق ( يمكن الظروف اللي فرضت وجود الصداقات دي ) بس بعد ما انتهت ...انا برده بحب الناس دول و ليهم في قلبي حب و معذة*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*



انا عن نفسي كان ليا صداقات مع ناس و حصل ان الصداقات دي راحت ....دة لأن أغلبها كان غير موفق ( يمكن الظروف اللي فرضت وجود الصداقات دي ) بس بعد ما انتهت ...انا برده بحب الناس دول و ليهم في قلبي حب و معذة

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*مش ممكن صداقه تتفرض لانى من شروط الصداقه انتا اللى بتختار الشخص ده لانك مقتنع بطريقه تفكيرو بسلوبه فى الحياه*

*ممكن تكون صحوبيه ودى مفروضه فى اى مرحله جامعه مدرسه وظيفه ناس مفروضه عليك غير ناس انتا بتختارها*


----------



## free_adam (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *مش ممكن صداقه تتفرض لانى من شروط الصداقه انتا اللى بتختار الشخص ده لانك مقتنع بطريقه تفكيرو بسلوبه فى الحياه*
> 
> *ممكن تكون صحوبيه ودى مفروضه فى اى مرحله جامعه مدرسه وظيفه ناس مفروضه عليك غير ناس انتا بتختارها*


*كلامك صح يا ميرنا ...و يمكن الواحد مكنش موفق في بعض أختياراته ...لكن الحمد لله الواحد ممكن يكون عنده صديق حقيقي واحد افضل من مليون واحد صاحب و فيه أيه في سفر يشوع ابن سيراخ بتقول (ليكن المسالمون لك كثيرين و أصحاب سرك من الألف واحدا ) ( 6:6 )*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*اخيرا اقتنعت تعبتنى نفسيا *


----------



## free_adam (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *اخيرا اقتنعت تعبتنى نفسيا *


علي فكرة أنا كنت عارف انك عايزة تقنعيني ....انتي من النوع اللي لما بيصمم بيصمم ...شكلك كدة صعيدية


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا لما بصمم على حاجه بكون متاكده انها صح مش اكتر *


----------



## bent_yaso3 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*الحب وعذابه*

صدقينى ياميرنا ( ولونى مش عاوزه اكئبك )
الصداقه فعلا ابقى من الحب الصداقه بتتحمل الظروف ومهما حصل ترجع تانى
لكن الحب اقل حاجه ممكن تخليه يختفى 
حتى لو حصل وصداقه انتهت جرحها بيتنسى 
اما الحب فجرحه بيسيب علامه
( واسفه على سيره الجرح والشاش والميكروكروم ):smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*يباشا منور الموضوع*

*وميهمكش كلو هنا مصاب بمكروب الحب ومداوى الامه واللى جتله عقده وكده يعنى من الاخر مجمع الا لما وفق كلو معقد *
*بس كلامك صح وده اللى بقوله انى الصداقه افضل بكتير من الحب*


----------



## nado2u (28 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعة احنا مش محتاجين اننا نحط الحب والصداقة فى مقارنة لإنهم علاقتين كل واحدة منهم ليها مميزاتها وليها وقتها وليه احتياجاتها . انا ممكن اعيش الصداقة مع واحد او واحدة واعيش الحب مع واحدة تانية ودى مش خيانة ولا للصديقة ولا للحبيبة


----------



## artamisss (28 أكتوبر 2006)

* تعرف ان كلامك مقنع جدا 
بس فى ناس  بتعوض  خوفها من خوض تجربه الحب   علشان الفشل  بانها تصاحب ناس كتير 
وتفضل تكون  علاقات وروابط قويه 
علشان ماتفشلش فى علاقات حبها *


----------



## nado2u (28 أكتوبر 2006)

فيه فرق كبير بين الصحبة والصداقة . والصداقة عمرها ما تقدر تعوض الإنسان عن الحب لإن الصداقة بيتدخل فيها العقل بنسبة كبيرة لكن فى الحب الإنسان بعد مايدرس بعقلة امكانية نجاح الحب ده بيسيب مشاعره هى اللى تتحكم فى القصة كلها ودة بيديه شعور جميل ماتقدرش الصداقة تعيشه فيه


----------



## ماجد حسن (30 أكتوبر 2006)

انا ايضا افضل الصداقة


----------



## oesi no (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الصداقة احسن مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووون مرة من الحب 
لسببين من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الحب 
بينتهى بمصيبه من مصيبتين
1- الجواز 
ودة مشكلة كبيرة تجيب واحدة صحيح بتحبها 
بس المشكلة ان الحب بعد الجواز بيستخبى فى وسط الاولاد ومصروف البيت ومدارس الولاد 
زحاجات تانيه كتيرررررررررررررررررر

2- الفراق
ربنا لا يوريكم 
تصاب بعد الحب الفاشل بشوية امراض بسيطة جداااااااا
1- اكتئاب
2-فقدان للشهيه
3-عدم الرغبه فى الحياة 
4 - الشعور بالفشل 
5-الشعور باليأس
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-


وحاجات كتير اوى زى كدة 


اما الصداقة 
ديانا كانت متحيزة ليها جد ا فى الموضوع فهكتفى بما تم فى الموضوع


----------



## emy (19 ديسمبر 2006)

معلش يا رامى انا مش معاك فى رايك الصداقه ليها حدودها فكل من الطرفين مش بيدخل فى حياة التانى لان ده شى مش يخصه اما الحب كل طرف بيفرض سيطرته على الطرف الاخر وده اللى بيسبب مشاكل وبيخلى الموضوع ينتهى ولو الموضوع انتهى مش ينفع انه يرجع صديق تانى فالصداقه اقوى علشان كل منهم مش يخسر التانى (زمايل)
ايمى


----------



## gerges mories shaker (4 مارس 2007)

*انا بختلف معاكى يامرنا فى ان الصداقة ممكن تنتهى بغدر صديقتك ليكى علشان مهما كنتى بتحبى صحبتك دى اوى اوى هى فى النهاية صحبتك مش حبيبك & اما الحب لو انتى حبيتى بجد انسان وارتبطتى بيه وحاسيتى بيه وخوفتى عليه وهو خاف عليكى يبقى خلاص مافيش حاجة تانية هاتبقى نقصاكى فى الحياة حتى حبك لاابوكى وامك مش هايجى حاجة جمب حبك للانسان اللى انتى بتحبيه ودى مش كلام انا بقوله وخلاص انا جربت الصداقة كويس اوى والحب بردوة فانا بقولك عن تجربة وربنا معاكى.*


----------



## manslovejesus (4 مارس 2007)

مرينا انتى فعلا عرفتى تجيبى الى فى قلبى بس انا مش عارف اعمل ايه انا عايز اتاكد انك كانت بتحبنى ولا ايه ؟ يا ريت لو الاميل بتاعك او الاميل بتاعى اهوت لو عايزه نتناقش فى الموضوع دهيا ريت لو نتكلم اوك باى باى بس بجد الموضوع جميل اوى


----------



## avocato (8 مارس 2007)

*عضو جديد*

ميرنا ما هى مشكاتك


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2007)

ميرنا شكرا على موضوعك جميل اوى ومش كئيب بالعكس الواقع على فكره انا بحب القصص اللى من النوع ده يعنى المؤثره بس محدش يفتكر انى كئيبه بس انا فعلا بحب اى حاجه مؤثره حتى الترانيم الحزينه هى اللى بسمعها وشكرااااااااااااااااااا اوى  المزيد:t17:


----------



## ايهاب عسل (8 مارس 2007)

*ميرنا ازيك الموضوع بصراحة يستاهل انو يشد انتباه الواحد وموضوع حساس وجميل 
انا على العموم ليا وجه نظر فى الموضوع لانى مريت بالمرحلتين 
اولاً اى بنت اولد بيقول للتانى ممكن نكون اصدقاء غالباً 90% بيكون جواه ميول شديد لحب الطرف الاخر حتى لو كان مش عارف الميول اللى جواه او يكون الميول ده فى العقل الباطن 
ثانياً : الصداقة فى الاول وبعد كده الحب 
ثالثاً : الصداقة الحقيقية بدوم الى الابد وبتواجه جميع الظروف الصعبة 
رابعاً : الحب لو   وبأضع مئة خط تحت كلمة لو    لو استمر بيكون اقوى من الصداقة لكن لو واجه اى صعوبات ادت الى انهيار علاقة الحب هذه يصبح الحب ذكريات جميلة فقط  وذكريات اليمه ايضاً 
لكن الزكريات الجميلة تبقى لان الزمان قادر على معالجة الجراحات الناتجة من الزكريات الاليمة 
خامساً : هناك فرق بين الحب قبل الزواج والحب بعد الزواج 
الحب قبل الزواج رومنسي لا يعترف بالصعوبات وكل شئ سهل فعنين الحبيبين 
لكن الحب بعد الزواج يكون حب الاسرة وحب بزل الذات من اجل الاخر وحب العطاء 
والزواج لا يكون نهاية الحب بل تتويجه 
اسف ان كنت طولت عليك انا عارف انى غلس 
وشكراً مرة تانى على الموضوع الجميل دة 
انا عندى كلام كتير بس علشان مطولش عليكى 
سلام المسيح معاكى .
*


----------



## ايهاب عسل (8 مارس 2007)

*ميرنا ازيك الموضوع بصراحة يستاهل انو يشد انتباه الواحد وموضوع حساس وجميل 
انا على العموم ليا وجه نظر فى الموضوع لانى مريت بالمرحلتين 
اولاً اى بنت اولد بيقول للتانى ممكن نكون اصدقاء غالباً 90% بيكون جواه ميول شديد لحب الطرف الاخر حتى لو كان مش عارف الميول اللى جواه او يكون الميول ده فى العقل الباطن 
ثانياً : الصداقة فى الاول وبعد كده الحب 
ثالثاً : الصداقة الحقيقية بدوم الى الابد وبتواجه جميع الظروف الصعبة 
رابعاً : الحب لو   وبأضع مئة خط تحت كلمة لو    لو استمر بيكون اقوى من الصداقة لكن لو واجه اى صعوبات ادت الى انهيار علاقة الحب هذه يصبح الحب ذكريات جميلة فقط  وذكريات اليمه ايضاً 
لكن الزكريات الجميلة تبقى لان الزمان قادر على معالجة الجراحات الناتجة من الزكريات الاليمة 
خامساً : هناك فرق بين الحب قبل الزواج والحب بعد الزواج 
الحب قبل الزواج رومنسي لا يعترف بالصعوبات وكل شئ سهل فعنين الحبيبين 
لكن الحب بعد الزواج يكون حب الاسرة وحب بزل الذات من اجل الاخر وحب العطاء 
والزواج لا يكون نهاية الحب بل تتويجه 
اسف ان كنت طولت عليك انا عارف انى غلس 
وشكراً مرة تانى على الموضوع الجميل دة 
انا عندى كلام كتير بس علشان مطولش عليكى 
سلام المسيح معاكى .
*


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 مارس 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> واخيـــــــــــــــــــــرا
> لاتأسف على صديق خانك ولاتحزن على حبيب كاذب لانهما مثل الحديد المطلي بالذهب يصدأ بعد زوا ل القشره



صح كلامك صح
موضوع رائع
العبارة دى معناها روعه جميله جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ابن العذراء (8 مارس 2007)

ايهاب عسل قال:


> *ميرنا ازيك الموضوع بصراحة يستاهل انو يشد انتباه الواحد وموضوع حساس وجميل
> انا على العموم ليا وجه نظر فى الموضوع لانى مريت بالمرحلتين
> اولاً اى بنت اولد بيقول للتانى ممكن نكون اصدقاء غالباً 90% بيكون جواه ميول شديد لحب الطرف الاخر حتى لو كان مش عارف الميول اللى جواه او يكون الميول ده فى العقل الباطن
> ثانياً : الصداقة فى الاول وبعد كده الحب
> ...


هوه ده الكلام الصح يا ميرنا


----------



## gerges mories shaker (8 مارس 2007)

*هاى على اللى ناس اللى فى المنتدى كله انا عن نفسى مريت بتجارب كتير اوى فى الحب والصداقة وياريت كلنا نعرف نفرق بين الصداقة والحب علشان اللى اتنين لو اتجمعوا مع بعض بتحصل مشكلة وقليل اوى لو الموضوع عدى كده وعلى فكرة بالنسبة للفرق بينهم فموجود طبعا فروق كتيرة اوى *


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2007)

*الفرق بين الصداقة والحب*

بمعنى ... هل يمكن أن يكون الحبيب صديقا ً؟ والصديق حبيبا ً؟ 



الجواب هو : يمكن ان يكون الصديق حبيبا ... 

لكن لا يمكن ان يكون الحبيب صديقا



لكن الحب والصداقة يختلفان 



وإليكم التفصيل 



الصداقة لاتنتهي ! فصديق اليوم قد يبقى صديق الغد 

أما الحب فإنه عندما يرحل ! لا يعود 

والذي نحبه مرة ثم ننساه ..لانحبه مرة أخرى 

هكذا هي الصداقة ! شجرة صلبة 

تمر بجميع الفصول وتبقى صامدة ! 

طالما هناك من يرويها 

وهكذا هو الحب ! وردة محاطة بالأشواك 

وردة لاتشرب إلا من الكأسين معاً 

الصداقة يمكن أن تصبح حباً .. بل هي غالبا ما تبدأ كذلك 

لكن الحب لايمكن أن يتحول إالى صداقة ! 

ولا يمكن أن يصبح الحبيب مجرد صديق 

ومن نحبه ! نريده لنا وحدنا ! 

أما الصديق ! فهو للجميع 

الصداقة درجات ! تبدأ من القاعدة وتنتهي عند القمة 

تبدأ من الرقم ( 1 ) وتنتهي حيث اللانهاية 

فقد تجد صديقا مقرباً ! وآخر اقل قرباً ! وثالثاً بالكاد تذكره 

والقريب اليوم قد يصبح بعيداً في الغد ! أو العكس 

هذه الفرضيات لاتوجد في معادلة الحب 

فالحب لا بتجزأ ! ولادرجات فيه 

هو درجـة واحدة فقط 

ولايقبل التحليق إلا عالياً 

أو يرفض الإبحار 

ولا يمكن ان تحـب انسانا ثم يقل حبك له 

الحب لايقبل أنصاف الحلول 

إما ان يكون قوياًً 

أو ينتهي 

إلى الأبد 

واخيـــــــــــــــــــــرا 



لاتأسف على صديق خانك ولاتحزن على حبيب كاذب لانهما مثل الحديد المطلي بالذهب يصدأ بعد زوا ل القشره 

تحياتي


----------



## Bino (17 مارس 2007)

هو الموضوع جميل أوى بس بصراحه قلقنى جداً ......
يعنى افترضنا لو فيه شاب و أنسه ليهم ابتدوا أصدقاء و بعد كده حبوا بعض جداً لكنهم كانوا خايفين ان علاقتهم ببعض تنتهى فوعدوا بعضوا انه حتى لو ربنا مقدرش انهم يرتبطوا ببعض يفضلوا أصحاب و أصدقاء على طول .....
هل ده ممكن يحصل ؟


----------



## ميرنا (17 مارس 2007)

gerges mories shaker قال:


> *انا بختلف معاكى يامرنا فى ان الصداقة ممكن تنتهى بغدر صديقتك ليكى علشان مهما كنتى بتحبى صحبتك دى اوى اوى هى فى النهاية صحبتك مش حبيبك & اما الحب لو انتى حبيتى بجد انسان وارتبطتى بيه وحاسيتى بيه وخوفتى عليه وهو خاف عليكى يبقى خلاص مافيش حاجة تانية هاتبقى نقصاكى فى الحياة حتى حبك لاابوكى وامك مش هايجى حاجة جمب حبك للانسان اللى انتى بتحبيه ودى مش كلام انا بقوله وخلاص انا جربت الصداقة كويس اوى والحب بردوة فانا بقولك عن تجربة وربنا معاكى.*


 
*مش صحوبيه صداااااااااااااااااااااااااقه يعنى معانى جميله اوى *​ 
*لا طبعا كل واحد ليه دوره فى الحياه حبى لبابا وماما حاجه وحبى لاصدقائى حاجه وحبى لشريك حياتى حاجه كل دول ميقدروش يلغو بعض كل واحد ليه مكانه معينه *​


----------



## ميرنا (17 مارس 2007)

manslovejesus قال:


> مرينا انتى فعلا عرفتى تجيبى الى فى قلبى بس انا مش عارف اعمل ايه انا عايز اتاكد انك كانت بتحبنى ولا ايه ؟ يا ريت لو الاميل بتاعك او الاميل بتاعى اهوت لو عايزه نتناقش فى الموضوع دهيا ريت لو نتكلم اوك باى باى بس بجد الموضوع جميل اوى


 
ممكن تتكلم هنا افضل كلنا هنستفاد من خبرات بعض ​


----------



## ميرنا (17 مارس 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> ميرنا شكرا على موضوعك جميل اوى ومش كئيب بالعكس الواقع على فكره انا بحب القصص اللى من النوع ده يعنى المؤثره بس محدش يفتكر انى كئيبه بس انا فعلا بحب اى حاجه مؤثره حتى الترانيم الحزينه هى اللى بسمعها وشكرااااااااااااااااااا اوى المزيد:t17:


 
يباشا نورت الموضوع وشكلك رومانس جدااا

ميرسى يا مدام​


----------



## ميرنا (17 مارس 2007)

ايهاب عسل قال:


> *ميرنا ازيك الموضوع بصراحة يستاهل انو يشد انتباه الواحد وموضوع حساس وجميل *
> *انا على العموم ليا وجه نظر فى الموضوع لانى مريت بالمرحلتين *
> *اولاً اى بنت اولد بيقول للتانى ممكن نكون اصدقاء غالباً 90% بيكون جواه ميول شديد لحب الطرف الاخر حتى لو كان مش عارف الميول اللى جواه او يكون الميول ده فى العقل الباطن *
> *ثانياً : الصداقة فى الاول وبعد كده الحب *
> ...


 
بلعكس انتا مطولتش ولا حاجه كلامك جميل اوى 

بس انا مش معاك انى الذكريات الجميله بتبقى لانى الجرح بيكون اقوى واعمق من اى يوم جميل بتكون قضيته او لحظه جميله اللى بيفضل من قصص الحب اللى مش بتكمل مش ذكرى جميله ابداااا بيفضل جرح يعالم الايام ممكن تداويه ولا لاء ​


----------



## ميرنا (17 مارس 2007)

maro el sha2ia قال:


> صح كلامك صح
> 
> موضوع رائع
> العبارة دى معناها روعه جميله جدا
> ...


 

ميرسى يا مارو ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2007)

يا ابانوب لو انت عارف من الاول انك مش هتقدر ترتبط بيها يبقى مفيش داعى تصارحها وتفضلوا اصدقاء اما لو ممكن ترتبط بيها وانتو متفقين يبقى على بركه الله وربنا يوفقك


----------

